# Making several body bags



## 76haunter (Nov 12, 2006)

Anyone have any ideas on how to make several life-size hanging body bags? I've seen some of the ones you can buy online and those look great but way out of our budget and a little more bloody than we probably want. For our haunt we were thinking of hanging 10-12 in a room just past the butcher shop where people would have to push past to exit out. So we'd rather have them feel more like body bags than look it with a lot of detail. Plus we're planning on the room being on the dark side I don't think they will miss all the details. Any suggestions/ideas greatly appreciated.


----------



## floridaspook (Apr 17, 2008)

is this what you had in mind? you can stuff them with polyfill or something! http://www.seaservices.com/t/


----------



## Toetag (Jan 31, 2008)

Are you talking bodybags or like cadaver meat locker bags the clear ones? If the clear ones i was thinking some clear plastic sheeting like the stufff sold at lowes about 25 -70 bucks for a 20x100 or 10x100 foot roll depends on size and brand. Then you could cut the plastic to size and glue together. Maybe even add a zipper on them if ya wanted to.


----------



## 76haunter (Nov 12, 2006)

We were thinking more along the lines of meat locker bags. So the clear plastic would work well but was just trying to figure out how we'd make the body inside each bag. ^^


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Doesn't Party City have flesh colored body suits? You could stuff them, for the body and use prop hands and feet if you need that much detail, and a stuffed mask for the head, or a mannequin head if you can find one. I think beauty colleges get ones with hair to practice on.


----------



## Toetag (Jan 31, 2008)

maybe even some inflatable body forms with some small sand bags for some weight.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

I bought wardrobe-type bags at the dollar store. They're grey plastic and have a zipper down the middle. Then I stenciled and spray painted "ADA County Coroners Office" on them and stuffed them with plastic in the shape of a body. I had mine laying on the counter in my morgue. They're not quite as big as a real body bag, but my guests didn't want to get too close to them anyway. Mwaa-ha-ha!


----------



## Hacknslash (Aug 23, 2005)

We've been trying to do the same things as well...haven't figured out the best way to try it yet which has been frustrating. Looking forward to seeing the ideas develop here! I've wanted a hanging body bag room for 4 yrs now!!!


----------



## Freak 'N' Stein (Feb 14, 2007)

In our haunt, we used garbage bags - simple and effective. Right before our "Texas Chainsaw Massacre" room, we had a hallway that was filled with about 12 hanging white garbage bags filled with sheets splattered with tons of fake blood. The sheets were lumpy and the blood was easily seen through the bags. We hung these from the roof using rope and turned a strobe on. We swung the bags as guests entered and had someone hiding in there who banged on a huge wooden wall with a metal shaker can - disorienting and LOUD = HUGE SCARE!!!!


----------



## Dragon (Oct 31, 2007)

The one I have seen had what appeared to be carpet form in them the old rubberized (heavy) kind. Nice weight and resistance analogs. Some blood, some odd bones and great stuff guts and a strobe at it should be ready to go.


----------



## 76haunter (Nov 12, 2006)

All great ideas, guys. Thanks for the help. I just found some cool looking hanging bodies in this Netherworld video as well.

http://fearworld.com/video.php?id=871161/walk_through_the_1_haunted_house_in_america.swf&ty=mc


----------

